# Working from home opportunity



## phchza (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the chance to work from home for a DR office that is about 3 hours away.  Can anyone who is doing this give me an idea of the things that I would need to make this possible? Any suggestions or ideas would help. I would like to send a plan to him to see if I can make this possible. Thanks for any and all help.

Tammy


----------



## rhondatalley (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Tammy,

I work from home for a local hospital as a coder.  I have an office dedicated solely to my work which is necessary to insure confidentiality of PHI.  I have a computer, shredder, printer, my cell phone and my coding references.  I log in to the hospitals server  and work as I would if I were on site.  This can easily work for a physician's office as well IF the records are on EHR. I'm not sure how it would work for paper charts.  I find that I am more productive from home because there are no distractions.  I would suggest that you set a definite schedule for yourself so your family knows when you are at work and when not.   Also, as least for me, this helps me to stay on task.  

Hope this helps!  Good luck!


----------



## specialtycoder (Sep 13, 2011)

Tammy, You will need a high-speed internet connection, office space away from household distractions, and "protected time".  You can connect to the office medical billing software system through a VPN which their IT person can easily set up for you.  If they are not yet using an EHR, their staff can scan the records into files which you can open remotely and code from.  If you are not an employee of the practice and are contracting the work, you will need a basic contract outlining the responsiblities of each party.  You will also need to sign a "business associate agreement" which meets HIPAA standards.  Good luck on your new venture.


----------



## stone6401 (Oct 4, 2011)

specialtycoder said:


> If you are not an employee of the practice and are contracting the work, you will need a basic contract outlining the responsiblities of each party.  You will also need to sign a "business associate agreement" which meets HIPAA standards. .



Do you have any samples of these?  Thanks


----------



## colham478 (Oct 19, 2011)

When doing billing from home, are you responsible for any denial appeals? Curious as I'm considering starting a business but right now, I'm just trying to sort out the responsibilities. Thanks! Great thread, has been very helpful so far!!


----------

